# How to make Sliding Glass Doors on Cage



## HorseCaak (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm buying a BoaMaster cage that is 6'x3'x3' and want to put sliding glass doors on it (instead of the 2 drop down doors with acrylic windows). Mark of BoaMasters says he can cut a square hole for this project and I can do the rest. How much would this cost (approx.), how big a project is this, and what tools/supplies will I need? What else will I need to think about before doing this because I can still do drop down doors with acrylic windows but I'm thinking that acrylic might scratch. Or will it?

Thanks for all the info you guys can provide!


----------



## preston897 (Apr 20, 2010)

yes the acrylic will scratch. if you want somthing that wont scratch you need tempered glass. also as acrylic gets old it starts looking dingy and kinda yellowish. if its not kept super clean. as far as the sliding doors go you will need to get the tracks and the rollers plus the glass/acrylic. also if it were me i would get a lock to put on it. i would allow 150 for it probably.


----------



## Adam87 (Apr 20, 2010)

here do what i did get a hold of 2 pieces of vynial fence attach one piece on the top with the notch sticking down and the other on the bottem with the notch sticking up and slide the glass in. it works great if u want i'll send u some pics on my sliding doors


----------



## preston897 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats a good idea. vinyl fencing would be TONS easier then the way i said


----------



## Adam87 (Apr 20, 2010)

the only down fall to it is that the substrate gets in the tracks and makes loud noises like a sand or dirt, but if ur using mulch then it may slow it down, but otherthan that it works out great


----------



## preston897 (Apr 20, 2010)

you could also use wood and a router and put a track into the wood


----------



## camaro3800series2 (May 3, 2010)

I do the exact thing mentioned above with vinyl fence, been doing it for years. Lol and your right about the sounds if sand gets stuck in there! I've heard that sound atleast a thousand times I'm getting flash backs. But yeah you can make sliding tracks for less than $10, I've built whole 6' x 2' enclosures with glass fronts for less than $30! I prefer it better than a fish tank, makes them feel more secure.


----------

